# Camp Pendelton



## BlackBeard (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello, I'm thinking of riding from SD to Dana Point and wanted to know if the route in Camp Pendelton is road bike friendly. 

From the 5, it looks like some of it is cement where as other parts of the ride is a dirt trail? I wanted to reconfirm what I saw as this would obviously be a deal breaker for this ride. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

once you go in the front gate, its all on-road, you have to exit through las pulgas gate and continue north on what used to be the old coast highway along the 5. Great ride. Bring your I.D., it will take you through the base all the way up to the san onofre area.


----------



## BlackBeard (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks. I actually got all the info I need from my LBS which is consistent with what you just said. 

Cheers.


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

Cheers indeed.


----------

